# Looking at AT setup, questions



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

For skiing, I prefer an AT setup over telemark. Personal choice. I think that if you get AT gear, you might be disappointed by the ability to XC in them. I actually hate flat to semi-rolling terrain on my Dynafit gear, as it is way overkill for that. The Baron binding is even less XC friendly. That binding is way more to the alpine skiing end of the spectrum. I would get the fatter of the two skis, and if you are buying AT boots, I would give Dynafit bindings a serious look. The Baron will work just fine with your alpine boots but they (boots)will be awkward on the flats if there is no walk mode. Stay away from the real fat skis unless you get a lot of pow, which I don;t think is likely.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

*aye*

Short answer:

Completely different sports. The setups will not cross over well, if at all. XC on AT is pure misery. backcountry on XC is dangerous.

Good news: XC setups haven't changed a lot in the last few years. a used waxless setup will cost a $20 at goodwill and get you around just fine. also try ebay.

Changing to modern skis (on alipine or AT) will be a good thing for your fun factor. For the east coast anything from 75-85 underfoot should be plenty, but a bit more wouldn't result in tragedy. over 95 would be overkill(read heavy). You will be happy to find that AT gear skis just fine at resorts for all but the hardest charging hooligans. you should be able to get rid of your old alpine setup completely. 
length is a preference but I would put you on 175, plus or minus 6.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I guess it is a bit much to expect one setup to do everything.

But if the AT setup will do well for resort use, at least I can have a setup for when I do get opportunities to backcountry. Thanks for the help re: sizing, etc.

I'll see about picking up some used xc skis for cheap.

One more question: I notice that some AT bindings require you to take the boot out in order to switch from tour to downhill mode, and some do not. The convenience of not having to remove the boot sounds good, but I read on a product review that someone said it kept switching into downhill mode while he was climbing. Anyone here with experience, good or bad?

Thanks again!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Jwiffle said:


> T
> One more question: I notice that some AT bindings require you to take the boot out in order to switch from tour to downhill mode, and some do not. The convenience of not having to remove the boot sounds good, but I read on a product review that someone said it kept switching into downhill mode while he was climbing. Anyone here with experience, good or bad?
> 
> Thanks again!


 In my experiance only the most hardened at skiers can pull a skin with the boot still atached, so it should not affect your decision. however. if you look at a duke baron binder you will notice the only thing holding it together is 1 pin in the lock leaver. if you break this pin or that 1 screw falls out your binding will slide right off its track.

get dynafit or fritchzi or naxo. lighter faster, better climbing bar etc.... and tele with a half skin or waxing will be money on xc your wife will think your so fast!!!!

tele = the shit


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

For ease of use you cannot beat the Fritschi. It skis well on mountain and changes from tour to ski easily without removing you ski. Dynafit and Dukes/baron require you to remove the ski to change modes. Naxo is defunct I think. I like Dynafit, but it is not as robust for resort skiing in my opinion, and it requires specific boots.


----------



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

most of the regulars to this east coast backcountry gem use some kind of AT setup, (mostly the Fritchi bindings)
The Thunderbolt Ski Run...Schuss it if You Can!
There are some tele folks around, and those who only visit this mountain once or twice just snowshoe up and change to skis for the ride down.
You are probably going to get the most overall use from an AT setup since you'll be able to use them backcountry or with lift service.
As recommended above, get a cheap pair of cross country skis, used, for when you want to poke around the flats, but otherwise go AT for everything else.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 1, 2010)

looks like Dynafit or Fritschi are what you are all recommending. The dynafits, as far as I find, are more expensive, although as pointed, they apparently weigh a lot less than the competition. Do you think the Fritschi Eagle's would do well, or should I look at the Freerides?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 1, 2010)

bobbuilds said:


> get dynafit or fritchzi or naxo. lighter faster, better climbing bar etc.... and tele with a half skin or waxing will be money on xc your wife will think your so fast!!!!
> 
> tele = the shit


Do you mean you can do telemark turns on the dynafits and fritschis, but not the barons?


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

You should not try tele turns on any AT binding. They do not flex at the toe and skiing them in the touring position puts way too much stress on them. The fritschi eagle will work fine for most people. Check the din settings on you skis that you have now. If they are set under 10 the eagle should work fine. If you are a large guy, or ski hard, get the freeride.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 1, 2010)

ZGjethro said:


> You should not try tele turns on any AT binding. They do not flex at the toe and skiing them in the touring position puts way too much stress on them. The fritschi eagle will work fine for most people. Check the din settings on you skis that you have now. If they are set under 10 the eagle should work fine. If you are a large guy, or ski hard, get the freeride.


 Cool. Thanks. I thought it sounded weird to telemark on AT stuff (and I'm interested in the AT stuff to NOT have to telemark turn).

I'll probably go with the eagles, then, or dynafits if I can swing 'em. My din settings are well below 10 on my current downhill setup.

Thanks!


----------

